# feeding?



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

just wondering how often i should feed my fish, a wolf fish and a snakehead? so far all they eat is feeders, i want to get them to eat other foods, ive heard its hard to get them to eat non live food, any suggestions?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not familiar with Snakeheads or Wolf Fish.. but Im sure a steady and daily routined feeding habit would do well.


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

some times i let my fish go for a day or two if they won't eat what i have to offer.then they usually eat what ever you put in the water.
then they'll get used to it .but live fish will probly be their prefferance.try red worms or nightcrawlers.all my fish love them things.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Like already stated, starve it for a couple of days and throw in the choice of food you want it to eat (hopefully healthy and not too hard on your wallet). I would try bloodworms, I have had no trouble feeding bloodworms to anything before, if not , you can try some seafood from your local market.


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have had many of both snakeheads and wolf fish and have found it very hard to get them on pellets or other dry food. They do, like stated earlier love crawlers and red worms. I have managed to get them on frozen fish like smelt. The key to healthy fish is varied diet, goldfish on their own are, in the long run bad for fish because of their high fat content and the possibility of introduced parasites. All things said worms are the perfect food, you might try small frogs also. I don't belive bood worms contain enough nutritional value to be considered a viable alternative to feeders.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Took me a little while but I was able to get both my Snakeheads and Wolffish to eat about anything that hit the water other than pellets.Shrimp,worms,Squid,and Mussels were what i fed the most.What size are they?I also would feed then Crawdads from time to time.


----------

